# Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?



## Angler-Lukas-GA (22. November 2013)

Ich bins mal wieder der Lukas und hab mal wieder eine frage da mir das spinnfischen wirklich gefällt wollte ich nun eine Baitcast combo mein budged ich 120 € für Rute + Rolle vlt. könnt ihr mir bissel dabei helfen . Zu meinen Gewässern 1 kieskuhle an die 8-9m tief stadtgraben 1-1.5m tief  und paaar teiche im dreh von 1-1,5 und 1.5-2m hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt ich möchte aber auch was wo ich länger freude habe |uhoh:|uhoh: alle seit Petri Heill



Wer Große Fische fängt muss im hinterkopf haben              100% Catch and Release  

lg euer Lukas #h#h#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Dann mal wieder die Standardfragen:

- Welcher Zielfisch?
- Welche Köder?
- Welche Ködergewichte?

Aber vermutlich läuft es darauf hinaus das du dein Budget erhöhen musst. 120€ gehen locker für Rolle und Schnur drauf (dann musste schon günstig dran kommen), fehlt immer noch ne Rute.


----------



## Angler-Lukas-GA (22. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Also zielfische alle räuber vom barsch bis zum zander keine welse oder so was nur hecht zander barsche die schnur wird am anfang eine einfach 0.30 weil ich werfen lernen muss ja ich könnte mir vorstellen bis max.130 dan ist puste kuchen .


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

So wird das nix ....


----------



## Angler-Lukas-GA (22. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Pass mal auf schau dir das mal an RUTE:                                                                                                     http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Hayasaki...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item58a6f75548

Rolle :



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Outla...0033&prg=7513&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=251380308130&:m:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Ah ja ... und damit zieht du dann los und wirfst deine 100g+ Köder? #q


----------



## weserwaller (22. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Was für Köder willst Du denn hauptsächlich fischen?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (22. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Also ich kann dir die diese rolle sehr empfehlen...

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=WFTTheJerk

Das isn guter allrounder der von barsch bis hecht alle soll anforderungen abdeckt....

Auch wenn jetzt alle hier die hände über dem kopf zusammenschlagen, ich fische ganz gern diese rute dazu....

www.zesox.de/Marken/Shimano/Shimano-Vengeance-Sea-Bass-MH-10-50g-2-40m-Angelrute.html?gclid=CNjXu66z-boCFYFe3godD3UAiQ

Gerade wenn du dir nicht sicher bist welche köder du heute fischen möchtest, vom 5 gramm spinner, bis zum 50 gramm jerk kannste damit alles super werfen und fühlen....der rute fehlt es nur am triggergriff...aber der ist meiner meinung nach eh nur störend auf Dauer zwischen den fingern....


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

So wie ich das sehe brauchst du mind. 2 Kombos, entweder du wirfst leichte Köder, oder eben schwere, aber beides geht nicht.
Eine Baitcaster egal oder Round oder Low Profile hat ein optimales Wurfgewicht von bis. Das heisst wenn du also 10-40g Köder werfen möchtest bedarf es einer Rolle, und dann 50 bis 130g einer zweiten Rolle. Auf Barsch und Zander eine Kombo, und auf Hecht eine zweite Kombo, anders geht es leider nicht.

Eine Rolle für dicke Köder wäre die Shimaski Cardiff 301 die wirft von 30 bis 150g, und dann z.B. Daiwa Viento 100, die wirft von 10-40g. Jede Rolle frisst dein Budget auf, und dann haste keine Schnur und keine Rute dazu.

Eine 30er geflochtene ist Overkill, eine 15kg Schnur das dürfte für die Cardiff reichen. Aber komm nicht auf die Idee mit dem Ankertau auf Barsche loszuziehen, da reicht auch maximal eine 5 kg Schnur.

Wie du siehst ist das nicht ganz einfach, also muss du dich auf leichte Köder spezialisieren oder auf schwere beides geht nicht, und wer unter 10 oder sogar 5g werfen möchte, muss tief oder sogar sehr tief in die Geldbörse greifen.


----------



## weserwaller (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir die diese rolle sehr empfehlen...
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=WFTTheJerk
> 
> ...



Solche Geräte Empfehlungen sind absoluter Müll, ohne zu wissen welcher Köder er fischen will. 

Und dann noch eine Rute für Stationärrolle in Kombination mit einer Multi zu empfehlen mehr wie grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Angler-Lukas-GA (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Danke an alle die bisher geantwotet haben nun zu euren fragen ich will hauptsächlich köder im beriech von 15-100g werfen 100g besitz ich nicht nur als masstab und zielfisch bleiben hecht zander#d#d


----------



## Hakumator (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Ich kann dir in Sachen Rolle nur den Tipp geben:
Für Hecht und Zander, wo die Köder schon mal eine Nummer schwerer sind, rate ich dir eine Multi zu holen, wo die Schnurführung beim Wurf mitläuft. Dadurch ist es gewährleistet, dass die Schnur immer sauber verlegt ist. Sonst kann es dir nämlich passieren, das bei einem Wurf wobei du die letzte Wurfweite überworfen hast, du an dem Punkt ins leere wirfst und es einen Ruck gibt und deine Rolle sich überschlägt. So sind Perücken vorprogrammiert. Ich habe das Lehrgeld schon bezahlt!
Ich selber habe zwei Combos, 1. Sportex Opal Jerk, up to 65gr, mit einer ABU Solid Blaze 4601 LH. Die ist mit einer 0,28mm Power Pro bespult. Benutze ich für Köder von 10-60gr.
Für alles was schwerer ist, benutze ich die Gentle Jerk 50-100 von Rozemeier, mit einer ABU JB 5601.Die ist bespult mit 032mm Power Pro.
Klar überzieht es dein Budget, wenn du aber suchst und dir zeit beim kaufen läßt, kommst sehr nah ran. Ich für die erste Combo, ca. 170 Euro. Für die zweite eine Schnäpchenpreis von 150 Euro( Moritz sei dank)!


----------



## Angler-Lukas-GA (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Das problem ist ja ich brauch genauere angaben um bei ebay zu suchen #q#q#h#h#h


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Es gibt keine Baitcaster die 15 bis 100g optimal werfen kann, und dann noch halten soll, die fliegt doch eher auseinander, oder es wirft sich nicht mehr gut unter 20g. Wie schon gesagt, du wirfst entweder im Bereich von ca. 10-50g oder 50 -100 und mehr. Für eines muss du dich erstmal entscheiden, und dann kann man dir auch konkrete Rollen nennen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*



neukieler schrieb:


> .....
> Gerade wenn du dir nicht sicher bist welche köder du heute fischen möchtest, vom 5 gramm spinner, bis zum 50 gramm jerk kannste damit alles super werfen und fühlen....der rute fehlt es nur am triggergriff...aber der ist meiner meinung nach eh nur störend auf Dauer zwischen den fingern....



Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat, warum muss man dann unbedingt versuchen etwas zu empfehlen? Schreibt doch lieber mal nichts als irgendetwas zu empfehlen nur weil es vielleicht preislich passt aber ansonsten keinen Sinn ergibt (störender Triggergriff #q, von der Beringung garnicht zu reden).


----------



## Angler-Lukas-GA (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

dan im bereich 10-50g
|bla:


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Günstig und brauchbar sind in dem Gewichtsbereich mMn die Abu's "Revo STX" und "Revo SX" - eventuell kannst du ja irgendwo eine günstig schießen. 
Dazu dann noch ne Abu Vendetta in gewünschter Länge und mit gewünschtem WG und viel Spaß.
Wenn du gut suchst und vergleichst kriegste beides zusammen für 130 Tacken.
Die Rollen hab ich selbst schon gefischt/ fische ich noch, zu der Rute kann ich nichts genauer sagen, aber die wird hier öfter empfohlen.
|wavey:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Kann man so fischen, habe auch ne Kombo aus Vendetta und Revo SX hier liegen. Nur wenn ich sehe welche Preise die im Moment für eine SX verlangen .... die gab es mal um die 120€.


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=274666

Ein Bordie verkauft seine, SX für 80€ mit Schnur!

Und die Rolle wirft sogar bis 60-70g ohne grössere Probleme.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Hab ja nich allgemein behauptet, dass sich jede baitcastrolle mit jeder stationärrolle kombinieren lässt. Das war speziell auf diese kombi bezogen. Funktioniert einwandfrei und die beringung lässt sich auch sehr gut vereinbaren. Sollte man mal austesten und nich nur auf fakten gucken.

Ich wollte dem ganzen " was willst du jetzt GANZ genau fischen" entgegenwirken. Da wird jeder TE immer so in die enge getrieben und muss sich dann für einen speziellen köder und Gewicht festlegen ehe da mal vernünftige Vorschläge kommen. Falls er das nicht kann, dann kommt sowas wie" dann wirst du niemals vernünftig fischen können oder musst dir drei rollen und ruten kaufen.
Nee leute.

Das ist das gleiche wie einige fachhändler machen. Nämlich abzocke. 

Das budget und die zielfische waren klar vorgegeben. Da sollte es einem fachkundigen doch ein leichtes sein da was zusammen zu stellen. Natürlich muss man da halt einige kleine abstriche in gewissen Bereichen machen, aber darüber wird sich jeder TE wohl im klaren sein.

Aber gut. Das war mir ne lehre. Werde mich aus solchen angelegenheiten in Zukunft raus halten.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (23. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Es gibt auf jeden Fall Ruten, die sich mit beiden Rollentypen fischen lassen. 
Hab auch eine, aber die steht in keinem Laden rum (Rutenbauer). 
Das muß man von Fall zu Fall PRÜFEN. Also niemals eine Blinde Bestellung abgeben. Oder eben gleich mehrere zur Auswahl kommen lassen. 
Bei der BC läuft die Schnur AUF dem Blank. Biegt sich die Rute durch, reibt die Schnur beim Großteil der Spinnruten am Blank. 
Bei der Statio läuft die Schnur UNTER dem Blank. Die Ringe sind auch weiter, weil die Schnur umgelenkt und geführt werden muß. 
Ein Triggergriff ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, aber hilfreich. 
Petri


----------



## Angler-Lukas-GA (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Neukieler nein las dich nich einschüchtern was du geschrieben hast ist für den anfang gut und nur weil mansche meinen gleich mit einer 500€ rolle anzufangen brauchst du dich nicht aus sowas raushalte#q#q deine sachen waren super für des Budget und nicht wie mache schreiben das geht nicht da muste für rolle + sehne schon 120€ hinlegen meine frage da ist die sehne aus gold #d#d also warum dan nicht eine kombi sehne baitcast und rute ohne triger mit oder ohne ist doch wurst so ds wollte ich mal loswerden :c:c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ich wollte dem ganzen " was willst du jetzt GANZ genau fischen" entgegenwirken. Da wird jeder TE immer so in die enge getrieben und muss sich dann für einen speziellen köder und Gewicht festlegen ehe da mal vernünftige Vorschläge kommen. ....
> .....
> 
> Das budget und die zielfische waren klar vorgegeben. Da sollte es einem fachkundigen doch ein leichtes sein da was zusammen zu stellen. Natürlich muss man da halt einige kleine abstriche in gewissen Bereichen machen, aber darüber wird sich jeder TE wohl im klaren sein.



Tja und warum wird immer nach Gewichten und Ködern gefragt? Damit man eben ungefähr etwas passendes empfehlen kann. Aber ist natürlich einfacher irgendwas zu empfehlen was ins Budget passt. Das der Fragesteller dann damit anschließend wenig Spass hat, interesssiert ja nicht. Du empfiehlst z.Bsp. ne -50g Rute, weißt aber nichtmal ob er ggf. 140gr Jerks oder 30cm Gummis fischen will. Sehr sinnvoll.
Hauptsache man hat was empfohlen #q#q#q


@Lukas 
Naja, billig geht immer irgendwie. Solltest du eben am Anfang direkt sagen das einfach was für dein Budget haben willst, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Wenn die kombi keinen spaß, oder sinn machen würde,  dann hätte ich natürlich nichts zu melden. Und wenn das ganze noch in dem budget liegt, na bitte, dann hab ich doch alles richtig gemacht. mir gings nicht ausschließlich ums budget. Ich bin einfach hilfsbereit und empfehle sachen, die ich 1. Selber auch genau so fische oder fischen würde, und 2. Möglichst viele, der gegebenen  Anforderungen erfüllen. Ich denke das hab ich super hinbekommen. Und wo du schon von spaß redest....wenn man im glauben gelassen wird dass man jetzt immer tief in die tasche greifen muss um spaß am angeln zu haben, dann wird einem genau da der spaß genommen.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler-Lukas-GA (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

wenn mann erst einen betrag in 3 stelligen bereich zahlen muss um spaß zu haben dan weis ich auch nicht :c:c


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

@ Keine_Ahnung 

Der TE hat doch selber am anfang zwei links geschickt, in welche ungefähre Richtung es gehen soll was größe und wurfgewicht angeht. Da bin ich mal stark davon ausgegangen dass eben keine 100 gramm jerks gefischt werden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RonsWorld (23. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Günstig und brauchbar sind in dem Gewichtsbereich mMn die Abu's "Revo STX" und "Revo SX" - eventuell kannst du ja irgendwo eine günstig schießen.
> Dazu dann noch ne Abu Vendetta in gewünschter Länge und mit gewünschtem WG und viel Spaß.
> Wenn du gut suchst und vergleichst kriegste beides zusammen für 130 Tacken.
> Die Rollen hab ich selbst schon gefischt/ fische ich noch, zu der Rute kann ich nichts genauer sagen, aber die wird hier öfter empfohlen.
> |wavey:



Wo liegt denn eigentlich genau der Unterschied zwischen der SX und STX und welches Köderspektrum deckt man damit jeweils ab?;+


----------



## daci7 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn eigentlich genau der Unterschied zwischen der SX und STX und welches Köderspektrum deckt man damit jeweils ab?;+


Es gibt zwar Leute die das anders sehen, aber mMn decken beide ein ähnliches Spektrum ab. Die Stx hat *gefühlt* noch ein wenig mehr Luft nach oben als die Sx.
Ich würd beide zwischen 10 und 60/70g werfen. Geübte Werfer kommen bestimmt auch noch ein wenig drunter, aber unter 10g sollte man dann mMn schon zur Premier (o.ä.) greifen.
Unterschiede sind folgende: es sind (soweit ich weiß) andere (bessere) Lager in der stx verbaut und die Stx hat die Kombi Magnet- und Zentrifugalbremse, während die Sx nur die Magnetbremse hat. Zusammen gibt das ein (gefühlt) angenehmeres Werfen mit der Stx. Zusätzlich gibts noch die Hs (High Speed) Modelle mit ner höheren Übersetzung.
#h


----------



## Andreas04101980 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Ich lese schon seit Wochen über Baitcastrollen und kann mich nicht zwischen eine Revo Sx und einer STX entscheiden!!!

Köder sollen ab 8g bis 40g gefischt werden (Köderbox)

Die Rute wird eine 10-40g 1,98m

Quasi schweres Barsch und leichtes Hechtfischen!

Wenn ich es drauf habe darf eine schwere Rute her!!!

Daher, SX ODER STX...

Danke und Gruß


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas04101980 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Baitcast combo zusammen stellen aber wie ?*

Und oben steht Stx is besser 

Achjaaaa!!!! Egal...

Wird auf jedenfall nee HS...

Kurbel lieber zu langsam als zu schnell...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

